# Jersey shore here i COME



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

will be arriving in jersey in a couple days. HAs anyone been brave enough to spend an all nighter at any of the area beaches from belmar to sandy hook? I plan on braveing the cold night and fish into the morning. Has anyone been catching any big blues or stripers from the beaches at these parts? I plan on doing bait surf fishing. 

And to those who replied to my other post thank you all for some great information


----------



## Flyersfan (Dec 5, 2003)

Dress for it. Jersey shore can get brutal this time of year at nite. Check for the winds, and good luck soldier.


----------



## brobert (Oct 18, 2005)

Dude dress seriously warm! It gets VERY cold when the sun goes down on the beach! 

Longest i've lasted on the beach this time of year is sun down. 

And that was shivvering with blue lips!!!!!  

Dont forget to let us know how it went.


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

Not to worry my friends. I am well aware of the cold temperatures alongside the beaches at night. Although I plan to do bottom fishing, I am not going to carry out all my inventory. Just planning on bring my two 12 footers, tackle with only what i need, bait and a small kooler, lantern and a folding chair. So long as i stay busy and the fish bite is on i should stay plenty warm. The worse is when ur body is not in movement just looking at the rods, that's when the cold really hits you. I keep the big kooler and the heavy stuff in the truck. So if i catch a buggun i'll be heading to the car to put on ice in the cooler.

Thanks guys and if u happen to see a lone fisherman out there on the beach at night with a lantern, come by and share some stories. I'll have plenty of bait for you and all the tackle you need. I'll be either fishing the Belmar beach or point pleasant beach.

KT


----------

